

Google Keep - denzil_correa
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.keep

======
galenward
"Google just launched an Evernote killer" is a particularly inflammatory title
for Hacker News. Almost all "killers" end up being competitors and more often
than not "killers" never beat the product they're trying to kill in terms of
userbase and revenues.

"Evernote competitor" seems much more appropriate unless there is clear
evidence that Evernote is going to die as a result of Google Keep's release.

